# Low rise apartments



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Where are the low rise apartments? I'm looking at dubizzle and justrentals etc but most seem to be high rise, I saw some low rise ones but can't remember where they were..... 

There is something that makes me feel quite such about being up really high with a balcony and a 3 year old :-/ but that's probably just me but if prefer low rise 

Any areas you know of?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Greens is mostyly low rise. So is Al Barsha but it's not as nice.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Discovery Gardens.
Motor City.
Uptown Mirdiff.
Jumeirah Village.
But if you are on a low floor what difference does it make if the Tower is 6 or 36 floors high?
Better still get a villa.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Discovery Gardens.
> Motor City.
> Uptown Mirdiff.
> Jumeirah Village.
> ...


That's a good point it's just easier to go straight to the low rise ones lol because every one I see is on a high level


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Discovery Gardens.
> Motor City.
> Uptown Mirdiff.
> Jumeirah Village.
> ...


And we are also looking at villas but if we come over initially will be one income so don't want to stretch ourselves until we are comfortable with what costs what etc


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> The Greens is mostyly low rise. So is Al Barsha but it's not as nice.


Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Ismailsaadeh (Jul 14, 2012)

I would recommend the following locations: 

Jumeirah Village Circle (I live there)
The Greens
Discovery Gardens
The Gardens
International City
Al Barsha 
Motor City
few buildings available in Dubai Marina
Layan & Al Waha Community
Silicon Oasis 

Good luck


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jumeirah Heights developement is low rise though its not all finished yet. 

Someone recommending International City?! Well there`s a first time for everything on this forum!!


----------



## Ismailsaadeh (Jul 14, 2012)

A low-rise is a building that is only a few stories tall.
There is no universally accepted height requirement for a building to be considered a low-rise. Some define the term as any building that is shorter than a high-rise,[1] though others include the classification of mid-rise.
Emporis defines a low-rise as "an enclosed structure below 35 meters [115 feet] which is divided into regular floor levels." The city of Toronto defines a mid-rise as a building between 4 and 12 storeys

Source "Wikipedia" 

This includes International City, CH***


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for that, I'm fairly up to speed on the English language side of things but are you recommending Int City as a place to live?


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Ismailsaadeh said:


> A low-rise is a building that is only a few stories tall.
> There is no universally accepted height requirement for a building to be considered a low-rise. Some define the term as any building that is shorter than a high-rise,[1] though others include the classification of mid-rise.
> Emporis defines a low-rise as "an enclosed structure below 35 meters [115 feet] which is divided into regular floor levels." The city of Toronto defines a mid-rise as a building between 4 and 12 storeys
> 
> ...


Thank you , although I wasn't looking for a definition but thanks  I think most people hopefully will understand where im coming from

I don't want to keep looking at buildings with 25 stories for example when if there are some which are 5 or 6 then I can look knowing all apartments are 'low rise'

Thanks for all your help, ill take a look.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Thanks for that, I'm fairly up to speed on the English language side of things but are you recommending Int City as a place to live?


Lol I won't look at those then  motor city looks ok from Internet .....


----------



## Ismailsaadeh (Jul 14, 2012)

No, i do not recommend International Ch***, I have never been there even. You never know who's asking.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ismailsaadeh said:


> No, i do not recommend International Ch***, I have never been there even. You never know who's asking.


Yes best to be sure. Secret squirrel has helpers everywhere. It's a plot.....


----------

